# Dubia Roach HELP WHITE ONES



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

can anyone tell me why i have a white roach ???


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Its normal when they've shed don't woory about it the colour will go back to normal as it hardens off.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

its just shed.


----------



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

wish it stayed like that lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

RoyalPython89 said:


> wish it stayed like that lol


Cool aint it? :lol2:
We need to "make" albino roaches me thinks lol.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

i got mine today too, i had 2 that were white, wunded what they were then realised.


----------

